# Did some grocery shopping today.



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

First day of the PA gun season. Happy to have my buck tag filled.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

NICE! Where's your snow?


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I wish. Had to get this guy quartered and in the garage fridge. Supposed to see 50 degrees tomorrow. I'd like to hang him for a couple days. Forecast doesn't show promising snow weather for a while.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice buck what kind of gun is that?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

did mine last week the 21st I got mine and the 22nd my son got his or season ended Sunday at sun down


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

mustangglp said:


> Nice buck what kind of gun is that?


Competitor Corp. .308 Winchester loaded w/ 125gr NBTand H4895. 16" barrel. Burris 3-12x32 LER. Barrels are interchangeable. I also have a 16" .357 Maximum tube. Super compact design that handles and shoots like a dream.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Another angle.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Dan B. said:


> Competitor Corp. .308 Winchester loaded w/ 125gr NBTand H4895. 16" barrel. Burris 3-12x32 LER. Barrels are interchangeable. I also have a 16" .357 Maximum tube. Super compact design that handles and shoots like a dream.


Nice I will bet its a bit loud with the 308 tube.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

A bit. Especially with the brake installed. I never use it though. The .308 is mild to shoot. I always have hearing protection around my neck. Usually try to slip it on. But Monday did not allow. It was only a couple seconds from sighting to gunfire.


----------

